# Two Kato turnouts on one switch



## buccsfan64 (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it ok to wire two Kato turnouts to one switch? I want them both to switch at the same time as a turnout to an inner loop. I tried it and it works OK, will it damage the switches? Seems to be OK thing to do. Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep it's fine!


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

buccsfan64 said:


> Is it ok to wire two Kato turnouts to one switch? I want them both to switch at the same time as a turnout to an inner loop. I tried it and it works OK, will it damage the switches? Seems to be OK thing to do. Thanks.


It's perfectly fine to wire two Unitrack switches/turnouts to one controller.


----------

